# Smoking Gun



## upsman (Jun 9, 2012)

just saw this pic and wanted to share with you all!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 9, 2012)

That is quite a unit, isn't it?!

Here's a few more to enjoy!

http://www.neatorama.com/2006/06/08/top-10-coolest-bbq-grills/


----------



## upsman (Jun 9, 2012)

yes sir! have another odd one i have in my pics looking for will post when i find it :)


----------



## upsman (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## upsman (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Pops6927 awesome!


----------

